# VIDEO:  Who REALLY OWNS the RBA? (Reserve Bank Australia)



## Kimosabi (27 March 2008)

Who REALLY OWNS the RBA?(Reserve Bank Australia)


----------



## osmosis (27 March 2008)

There is a very interesting documentary called "The Money Master" which gives some background on the Fed. It's worth watching and I think can be seen on google video.

http://www.themoneymasters.com/


----------



## xyzedarteerf (27 March 2008)

this clip link by the RBA post above of Arnold was hilarious,


----------



## Lucky (27 March 2008)

xyzedarteerf said:


> this clip link by the RBA post above of Arnold was hilarious,





Gold!  

Now back to the scheduled programming.


----------

